#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  API access to Gmail data locks down by Google.

## Bhavya

Guys,


Recently I have read that Google is going to lock down the API access to Gmail data which means some of our favorite third-party apps might be locked out from our Google account data. This new change will be active on July 15. There is no accurate list of apps which are affected by this new update. As of now Google send email notifications to Microsoft's SwiftKey and the open source app SMS Backup+. Guys, what do you think about this new update of Google? What are the third-party apps will be in danger zone?

----------

